# Alert! Air temperature sensor not detected.



## DanielPatrick

Hi,

I have recently inserted a 2GB RAM Module inside a Dell Optiplex 320 Series but it seems that I get the following error message when I turn on the PC. 

"Alert! Air temperature sensor not detected. 
Strike the F1 key to continue. 
F2 to run the setup utility."

I have re-connected the CPU Fan wire and replaced the RAM again but unfortunately to no avail. Does anyone know what might be the cause of the problem here?


----------



## johnb35

Does the cpu fan spin when you turn it on?


----------



## DanielPatrick

johnb35 said:


> Does the cpu fan spin when you turn it on?



Yes, it does spin.


----------



## johnb35

You may have zapped something with static electricity.  Have you tried removing the added ram and seeing if it would go away?


----------



## DanielPatrick

johnb35 said:


> You may have zapped something with static electricity.  Have you tried removing the added ram and seeing if it would go away?



I will try that and see what the next step would be.


----------



## DanielPatrick

I opened the Computer Case and the fan seems to be spinning. I unmounted and remounted the CPU again and changed the RAM modules. I have cleaned the Fan from any dust and checked the CPU Fan connector to the motherboard and all other connections where as they all seem to be in place. I have also tried to put one module but still to no avail. I am now going to try and update the BIOS from the Dell website.

Anyone knows what the issue could perhaps be?


----------



## johnb35

If it worked fine before adding the memory and now it doesn't then we can only assume that you zapped something with static electricity. If this is a custom built computer, most motherboards have a 3 year warranty, contact manufacture for rma.


----------



## StrangleHold

http://www.dell.com/support/Article/us/en/19/540800/EN


----------

